# 11 mo pooping in house over night



## LolaSG (12 mo ago)

Buddy, our previously well toilet trained 11-month-old cockapoo, has started pooping in the living room overnight/early morning (not sure when but it’s not ‘warm’ when I pick it up at 630!), and I don’t know why!
He slept in his basket in a crate until recently. He has always tolerated his crate rather than wanting to go in there, despite lots of crate training. He went to my parents for 1.5 weeks at the end of May while we went on holiday (he loves my parents and has stayed there overnight and weekends before). They let him sleep in his basket in their room, which he loved, but also liked to sleep on the sofa in their living room. There were no issues there so when he came home we decided to get rid of the crate, as he seemed ready. He has been out of the crate for 2 weeks now, with no incidents (no overnight barking or toileting); he just has acces to the living room rather than run of the house, as in the past when we trialled being out of his crate, he’d end up barking at things in the garden from the kitchen patio doors. All was going great until these past 3 mornings I’ve come down to find poop in the living room 😩 It’s normal consistency poop, not “I need to go right here, sorry, poop!”. He used to bark when he needed to get up and out but it’s like he’s forgotten.
He is walked 3 times a day and has access to garden all day (myself and husband work from home). He never has pre-bedtime toilet trips. We’ve tried many times to get him to go out before bed and he just trots straight back inside again! He is fed in morning at 8ish then later in day between 4 and 5.
Does anyone have any idea how to proceed? I guess we will have to get the crate out of the shed again for now, in the hope it reminds him how to keep it in til morning.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think you need to make sure he is going to the toilet before bedtime, whether that is by taking into the garden or a very short bedtime walk.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I’d try taking him out for a short walk before bedtime. One of our dogs chooses not to poo in our garden so we need to take him out. Often he poos within about 500 yards and then he turns for home (he’s already had a couple of exercise walks and playtime). If you can’t take him out then maybe put him on the lead to walk round the garden. Also make sure you clean the area he is going in the house so he’s not tempted to keep repeating it in his place.


----------



## farazjameel547 (7 mo ago)

I am concerned about whether or not he will be able to go to the toilet before it's bedtime. Either way, I will make sure he takes advantage of the walk.


----------

